# Do you know any builders in Casalanguida



## valerie1

We have a property in Casalanguida CH and the rood needs looking at. We have had an estimate which judging by others threads seemed over-pricey, particularly as the builder was going to use the existing materials where possible and has not actually been inside the property to assess it. 

So my question is "Can anyone recommend a builder or odd job man/woman in the Casalanguida area?" (Preferably one that knows some English.) 
We are travelling out there at the beginning of November and could meet up with him/her on site.

Any help or suggestions would be gratefully accepted.

Our other solution would be to do it ourselves - so if anyone has hired scaffold could they let me know where from and the approx cost and also where they got their building materials from.
Valerie


----------



## valerie1

Hi
Can't get my head round this site so can't find your profile details. Can you tell me more about your company?Do you have a webpage?
We will be visiting the house for two days in the first week of November if there is a possibility of arranging a meet. You would need to bring a ladder to access the top floor as the outside steps have been removed and the only way in is through a locked door on the first floor - difficult to explain on here.
Valerie


----------



## nickyl

*Casalanguida*

Hi Valerie
We also have a property in Casalanguida and are out there at the end of October we have a very good friend in the village who may be able to advise you on a good builder he speaks very good English. 

Regards 

Nicky


valerie said:


> We have a property in Casalanguida CH and the rood needs looking at. We have had an estimate which judging by others threads seemed over-pricey, particularly as the builder was going to use the existing materials where possible and has not actually been inside the property to assess it.
> 
> So my question is "Can anyone recommend a builder or odd job man/woman in the Casalanguida area?" (Preferably one that knows some English.)
> We are travelling out there at the beginning of November and could meet up with him/her on site.
> 
> Any help or suggestions would be gratefully accepted.
> 
> Our other solution would be to do it ourselves - so if anyone has hired scaffold could they let me know where from and the approx cost and also where they got their building materials from.
> Valerie


----------



## Jeremyrush

*Builders in Italy*

I am sorry I am not able to post my details here my last posting was deleted, so I am not sure why this is a forum if you can not reply to cry of help, any way good luck I hope you can find your builder 
Regards
Jeremy Rush 



valerie said:


> We have a property in Casalanguida CH and the rood needs looking at. We have had an estimate which judging by others threads seemed over-pricey, particularly as the builder was going to use the existing materials where possible and has not actually been inside the property to assess it.
> 
> So my question is "Can anyone recommend a builder or odd job man/woman in the Casalanguida area?" (Preferably one that knows some English.)
> We are travelling out there at the beginning of November and could meet up with him/her on site.
> 
> Any help or suggestions would be gratefully accepted.
> 
> Our other solution would be to do it ourselves - so if anyone has hired scaffold could they let me know where from and the approx cost and also where they got their building materials from.
> Valerie


----------



## valerie1

Jeremyrush said:


> I am sorry I am not able to post my details here my last posting was deleted, so I am not sure why this is a forum if you can not reply to cry of help, any way good luck I hope you can find your builder
> Regards
> Jeremy Rush


perhaps you could email me at


----------



## MaidenScotland

Jeremyrush said:


> I am sorry I am not able to post my details here my last posting was deleted, so I am not sure why this is a forum if you can not reply to cry of help, any way good luck I hope you can find your builder
> Regards
> Jeremy Rush





No personal details are allowed on the forum for your own protection there is a private message facility for contacting other members.

You cannot advertise on the forum unless you are a premium member and then you can only advertised in the classified section.

maiden


----------



## valerie1

nickyl said:


> Hi Valerie
> We also have a property in Casalanguida and are out there at the end of October we have a very good friend in the village who may be able to advise you on a good builder he speaks very good English.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Nicky


Hello
We will be staying in Vasto on the nights of the 2nd and 3rd November. Do you know the San Marco hotel? Maybe you could contact us by phone there?
regards
Valerie


----------



## nickyl

valerie said:


> Hello
> We will be staying in Vasto on the nights of the 2nd and 3rd November. Do you know the San Marco hotel? Maybe you could contact us by phone there?
> regards
> Valerie


Hi Valerie

We will have already left for home my email is n contact me on this and I try and arrange a meeting for you. Are you situated above the village.

Regards

Nicky


----------



## valerie1

nickyl said:


> Hi Valerie
> 
> We will have already left for home my email is n contact me on this and I try and arrange a meeting for you. Are you situated above the village.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Nicky


The house is on Contrada Cese on the Vasto side about 1 km from the village.
Thank you for your help

Regards
Valerie


----------



## nickyl

valerie said:


> The house is on Contrada Cese on the Vasto side about 1 km from the village.
> Thank you for your help
> 
> Regards
> Valerie


Hi Valerie 

We think your property must be very close to ours.I tried to send you my email and mob number but the site does not allow personal information there is a way to do this I just have not worked it out yet. Did you purchase your property from Paou.la and Anna
regards Nicky


----------



## MaidenScotland

nickyl said:


> Hi Valerie
> 
> We think your property must be very close to ours.I tried to send you my email and mob number but the site does not allow personal information there is a way to do this I just have not worked it out yet. Did you purchase your property from Paou.la and Anna
> regards Nicky




Yes there is a way to contact each other use the private message facility click on the persons name and the options will come up

Maiden


----------



## nickyl

valerie said:


> The house is on Contrada Cese on the Vasto side about 1 km from the village.
> Thank you for your help
> 
> Regards
> Valerie


Hi valerie
I have sent a private message to you but am not sure if it has worked I have a number for Dom for you. He comes highly recommended he has done a considerable amount of work for us, We did not find him through our estate agent Anna but was recommended to us through some friends in the village. He is not a builder though he is a plumber but we are in need of some building work and he told us of someone in the village that may be able to do this work for us. I am pretty sure he would be able to sort you out he speaks very good English . Also on the Contrada Cese or further on the road there is a builders merchants very friendly and helpful so maybe you will get some info from them depending on how good your Italian is.

Regards

Nicky


----------



## valerie1

nickyl said:


> Hi valerie
> I have sent a private message to you but am not sure if it has worked I have a number for Dom for you. He comes highly recommended he has done a considerable amount of work for us, We did not find him through our estate agent Anna but was recommended to us through some friends in the village. He is not a builder though he is a plumber but we are in need of some building work and he told us of someone in the village that may be able to do this work for us. I am pretty sure he would be able to sort you out he speaks very good English . Also on the Contrada Cese or further on the road there is a builders merchants very friendly and helpful so maybe you will get some info from them depending on how good your Italian is.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Nicky


Hi Nicky I have sent a private message to you. Valerie


----------

